# My show off Geo in the 180g



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

This is one of the two Mature males I have in the 180g tank. This guy is just a big show off.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice looking fish!

What sort of camera are you using to get such nice close up pictures?


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Zapins said:


> What sort of camera are you using to get such nice close up pictures?


Yes, what sort of camera. Those photos are so crisp and clear. Well done.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You should check out paradise's other hangout, www.aquarium-photography.com


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

dennis said:


> You should check out paradise's other hangout, www.aquarium-photography.com


LOL, it's actually aquatic-photography.com.

Thanks everyone. I use Canon 20d with remote flashes.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Paradise,

Good luck in the tropicalresources.net contest. Actually you don't need luck.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Faruk, I would feel better if it was "photography" contest. It's not, so how good a photo is does not matter.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't worry, your fish look great as well.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Paradise won the contest in tropicalresources.net.:clap2:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Paradise! Awesome Photography! 

-John N.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL, thanks guys. Funny I wont for a "tank" photo not a fish photo. I think my tank photo skills are terrible  Oh, and it was the last one they did, it's now discontinued.


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

What type of lens did you use?


----------

